# Boeseman's rainbowfish



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Boeseman's rainbowfish - is this a fish that is stocked in our local area (GVRD), and if so who would carry them? Really liking what I'm reading about these guys and I might have to go and look into getting some.

Cheers!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got my old ones at King Ed's but I think Fantasy and Roger's has had them also. They were fairly commonly available but not sure about recently.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think Pat from Canadian Aquatics used to have many rainbow fish iirc. Maybe ask him to see if he has an order coming.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Island Pets had two tanks full of them a few weeks back. I got them when they were on sale. I know King Ed's has some at the moment.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Pet Lovers in Abbotsford has an amazing deal on them, like 4.99 or 5.99 for 2-2.5" fish each last time I was in there a week or so ago.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

5.99 is amazing price. We sell them around $8 each.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey thanks for all the info guys - appreciate all the tips!


----------

